# Conchfish Glades



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

no offense but when you type Conchfish in the search bar above like 30 threads pop up.


----------



## Flyboy (Aug 26, 2019)

Thanks but it’s not the same boat


----------



## ElLobo (Sep 14, 2020)

I would be very interested to see one of these built to 16'.


----------



## Copahee Hound (Dec 21, 2017)

I think @Chris Morejohn glades skiff design on the blog was the slippery dick? I don’t know whether or not he designed the HB glades skiff.


----------



## KurtActual (Sep 25, 2017)

It's on his IG. Its an 18'2" long 4'10" skinny Conchfish.


----------



## Copahee Hound (Dec 21, 2017)

KurtActual said:


> It's on his IG. Its an 18'2" long 4'10" skinny Conchfish.


Oh man, I missed the IG part… but I dig it


----------



## chrisbalgero (Dec 25, 2013)

Thing looks sweet


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

Flyboy said:


> Thanks but it’s not the same boat


did not know about this model. sorry.


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

It is very close in size. If you want to build your own “Glades skiff” this will be as close as you will get! Keep in mind that Chris encourages ya’ll to build them out the way you want them! He sets you up with the offsets and other info and allows you flexibility as the builder/end user within some parameters. I say go for it!


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

xxx


----------



## C Brueckner (Mar 22, 2016)

I got to fish a glades skiff over the weekend and am considering the same thing.... the Beryllium I just finished is amazing..... but no way is it going places that glades skiff went. I couldn't believe how stable it was for a narrow hull.


----------



## bonefishbradjr (Sep 7, 2019)

The conchfish lineup is so awesome. The home-build process is just so intimidating.


----------



## C Brueckner (Mar 22, 2016)

bonefishbradjr said:


> The conchfish lineup is so awesome. The home-build process is just so intimidating.


I built my Beryllium with zero fiberglass or boat building experience haha. I didn’t feel like anything was “hard or difficult” everything is just really time consuming. For a guy with a wife, kids, and a 9-5 job I feel like it would take 3 years to build one haha. I got lucky and had 4 months of no work with Covid.


----------



## bonefishbradjr (Sep 7, 2019)

C Brueckner said:


> I built my Beryllium with zero fiberglass or boat building experience haha. I didn’t feel like anything was “hard or difficult” everything is just really time consuming. For a guy with a wife, kids, and a 9-5 job I feel like it would take 3 years to build one haha. I got lucky and had 4 months of no work with Covid.


Dang nice work! That sounds like a super-fast solo build. Maybe someday I will get the guts to try it for myself!


----------



## C Brueckner (Mar 22, 2016)

bonefishbradjr said:


> Dang nice work! That sounds like a super-fast solo build. Maybe someday I will get the guts to try it for myself!


It wasn’t built in 4 months. But I got 90% of the work done In that 4 months. It took about 8 ish months once I started work again.


----------



## Renegade (Aug 30, 2015)

I have been looking at this as well. I am contemplating the Glades or the CF16 MK2. Either way, I'd need a tunnel.

I'm looking to replace my Towee with a new, ultra-skinny, winter low skiff. I love my Towee but it is too noisy when poling in a chop. The Glades is more proportional but it looks like it has a lower sheer line. I want a better ride in a chop as well.

Chris has been pretty quiet on this one. I'd love to know more about what to expect in terms of ride quality, poling attitude, spray control, and speeds. Please update if anyone figures it out. I reached out to his CAD man but he didn't know.


----------



## chrisbalgero (Dec 25, 2013)

Does anyone know how similar to the hb gladeskiff or the Gordon ambush this is?


----------



## Renegade (Aug 30, 2015)

It is 3” narrower and 3” longer than the Glades Skiff. It looks remarkably similar with, perhaps, a bigger spray rail.
It is similar in weight, if not a little lighter.


----------



## Renegade (Aug 30, 2015)




----------



## Copahee Hound (Dec 21, 2017)

@Renegade do we know what hp it’s rated for or weight capacity?


----------



## Renegade (Aug 30, 2015)

Copahee Hound said:


> @Renegade do we know what hp it’s rated for or weight capacity?


HP is 20-40. 

The displacement at 5" is 1000# and the weight is 375# so maybe 625#? Not positive, just a guess.


----------



## chrisbalgero (Dec 25, 2013)

Pretty sweet looking lines. Just emailed to pick up a set of plans.


----------



## trekker (Sep 19, 2015)

C Brueckner said:


> It wasn’t built in 4 months. But I got 90% of the work done In that 4 months. It took about 8 ish months once I started work again.


Thats still a good clip.


----------



## C Brueckner (Mar 22, 2016)

chrisbalgero said:


> Pretty sweet looking lines. Just emailed to pick up a set of plans.


Thats awesome! Will you have a social media account dedicated to your build? Are you planning on foam core and regual E glass?? or something crazy like cedar strip and Basalt??


----------



## chrisbalgero (Dec 25, 2013)

@C Brueckner defintely microskiff, idk if i will be able to build at a pace suitable for a dedicated social account. As far as build, leaning towards foam core, but still waiting on a response to get the plans so once I get them ill start digging and looking at budget. Got a lot of details to work through, this is kind of an impulse decision.


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

chrisbalgero said:


> @C Brueckner defintely microskiff, idk if i will be able to build at a pace suitable for a dedicated social account. As far as build, leaning towards foam core, but still waiting on a response to get the plans so once I get them ill start digging and looking at budget. Got a lot of details to work through, this is kind of an impulse decision.


Take your time with it -- the process is so rewarding. The only things on my skiff I'm less than 100% happy with are things that I rushed. Looking forward to following along.


----------



## Sam K (Apr 24, 2020)

bonefishbradjr said:


> The conchfish lineup is so awesome. The home-build process is just so intimidating.


It’s not hard, just time consuming. They don’t lie when they say it takes hundreds of hours. If you’ve got basic carpentry and general building skills, and you’ve got the time, go for it, you won’t regret it! 
Alternatively, go for a stitch and glue model like the boatbuildercentral stuff, that can be done in 1/4 the time.


----------



## chrisbalgero (Dec 25, 2013)

Having trouble purchasing the plans


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

What kind of trouble are you having? Just an email to [email protected] should do it. If you can’t get through just let me know and I will call Nathen.


----------



## Renegade (Aug 30, 2015)

Nathan has been responding to me. I’m pulling the trigger as well


----------



## Copahee Hound (Dec 21, 2017)

JC Designs said:


> What kind of trouble are you having? Just an email to [email protected] should do it. If you can’t get through just let me know and I will call Nathen.


Thanks for the link, CM hasn't responded to my email 



Renegade said:


> Nathan has been responding to me. I’m pulling the trigger as well


What questions did you ask Nathan, just so I don't have the same repetitive ones? The last question I need answered is load capacity? I need to know if it can carry 2.5 people or will have to go CF17


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

Copahee Hound said:


> Thanks for the link, CM hasn't responded to my email
> 
> 
> 
> What questions did you ask Nathan, just so I don't have the same repetitive ones? The last question I need answered is load capacity? I need to know if it can carry 2.5 people or will have to go CF17


Chris is probably sailing lol! His internet is sketchy at best out there. He really wants everything ran through the email and Nathen though if possible. And as always, I will help any way I can ya’ll! I am currently working on a link on my website for Chris’ plans to simplify the process. This will be a courtesy link with no money going through Battle Creek Boat-Works. Also working on some dry goods sales on the site and might put some kits together to help with materials sourcing for ya’ll!


----------



## Renegade (Aug 30, 2015)

Copahee Hound said:


> Thanks for the link, CM hasn't responded to my email
> 
> 
> 
> What questions did you ask Nathan, just so I don't have the same repetitive ones? The last question I need answered is load capacity? I need to know if it can carry 2.5 people or will have to go CF17


you have to determine your capacity based on displacement. It’s a home build. 

you can use the HB Glades Skiff as a conservative skiff comparison for capacity.
Chris’ design is 4” longer and lighter.


----------



## chrisbalgero (Dec 25, 2013)

@JC Designs Thanks! I emailed twice, just trying to purchase plans. Thanks for any help


----------



## All good (Apr 9, 2021)

Would like to see more


----------



## Chris Morejohn (May 12, 2014)

Thanks James, I have been off sailing out of WiFi for awhile. Nathan is taking a break with his grand kids. We are both kinda retired but still want to provide plans and advice help as we can. Pictured is my latest Sailboat a 25’ , 44 year old sloop I will be sailing about with up here towing my 12’3” pink skiff about.
I answer all emails but sometimes because of the amount I get behind. Just email again, and make sure it’s my [email protected] one or [email protected]
My office is where ever I am anchored at the time or when I get home.
Ok now to answer questions about my Glades 18 Skiff design.
First off I DID NOT DESIGN THE HB GLADES SKIFF. Was done after I left HB.
In this design I added all my current hull bottom design thinking, drew up the hull to be in the long narrow Glades Skiff category but instead of the little HB T-Rex looking spray rails I drew in my latest big ones. They don’t need to go all the way aft though so the builder can decide on looks.
This hull has more vee in the middle going forward than any other Glades type skiff so will take a chop real good.
Any type of stern can be used.
ALL MY DESIGNS CAN USE MY TUNNEL DESIGN ......except the deep vee ones. You get the design with all the plans.
All my designs except the Reef ..
This design can use from. 25-60 hp easily.
The plans come as pdf files and you can print up all stations and parts at your local printer with these files.
I will be adding more stuff info to my blogs next month as winter gets going here and I am indoors more. Please be patient, I am not a 9-5 guy in an office.
Thanks for the interest in this design, James, Corey, Bryson and others for helping out with info.


----------



## Chris Morejohn (May 12, 2014)

Will add here as it’s hard to post stuff at times on here with my WiFi.
All my designs will take 3 persons and proper engine size except the Reef Wrasse which is a super light weight design.
Just remember to weigh your self, your fishing partners fully clothed, all your gear your engine needs and then look at the designed displacement. Lots of guys just start out saying, hey I want a super light weight skiff to get in creeks...ok. But then they concede that they are a big boy at 250 lbs plus, plus his brother, and oh my son will be getting bigger so..... and can I shorten the Glades 18 to 15’8” to get in my garage and still draft 4”?
Just a glimpse of my email answering life. 
Thanks again though for the help and support.
Sunny out going for a hike up the mountain.
Cheers


----------



## chrisbalgero (Dec 25, 2013)

Thanks for the update! I just sent again.


----------



## MikeChamp12 (May 17, 2021)

Anybody start the build on Chris’s new Glades skiff? I’m considering the build after my current project.


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

Y’all think this skiff could be done w/ pods? Kinda like the old school flats boats like a marquesa or caimen? I just love that look and was curious what you guys thought?


----------



## Renegade (Aug 30, 2015)

GoGataGo52__20 said:


> Y’all think this skiff could be done w/ pods? Kinda like the old school flats boats like a marquesa or caimen? I just love that look and was curious what you guys thought?


Sponsons really need to be part of the design. They radically change the ride of a skiff.


----------



## Tommy1 (Mar 3, 2016)

Sponsons are useless and every decent builder has abandoned them for a reason. 
Radiused transoms are equally useless and will be an abandoned trend in a few years.


----------



## Catch Up (Jul 4, 2020)

Are you talking about radius transom corners or the entire transom having a radius?


----------



## ElLobo (Sep 14, 2020)

And most of the major builders still carry sponson models in their lineup. HB has 3…


----------



## Tommy1 (Mar 3, 2016)

Both. Rounded corners and radiused transoms.
I’m talking about companies releasing new models not 10-20 year old designs.


----------



## copperhead (May 30, 2008)

Tommy1 said:


> Both. Rounded corners and radiused transoms.
> I’m talking about companies releasing new models not 10-20 year old designs.


Would you care to share some insight here? Or perhaps your experience and expertise in the matter?


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

copperhead said:


> Would you care to share some insight here? Or perhaps your experience and expertise in the matter?


Dang buddy, where ya been? Glad to see ya back on here!🤙🏻


----------



## copperhead (May 30, 2008)

JC Designs said:


> Dang buddy, where ya been? Glad to see ya back on here!🤙🏻


You have my personal phone#, we need to get together, maybe up your way in a couple of weeks with the 169..if so I'll make sure to link up....


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

I’ll make the argument for rounded corners and radius transoms. 
(1) curves are stronger than angles.
(2) curves are quieter than flats.
(3) curves move through the water easier than flats/hard angles when at displacement.
(4) Nobody likes a flat lady, we all like some curves!😉


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

copperhead said:


> You have my personal phone#, we need to get together, maybe up your way in a couple of weeks with the 169...


Awesome!!!


----------



## SouthernAngler (7 mo ago)

JC Designs said:


> (4) Nobody likes a flat lady, we all like some curves!😉


Amen to that 😋


----------



## Tommy1 (Mar 3, 2016)

Sure I can provide some insight. I am not going to waste time posting credentials as they are easily found online. 
In response to rounded transoms:
1. Concave curves are weaker than angles. The only time the transom has more strength is under power from the motor or when you hit something under water and the force is pushing against a convex shape. As you are trailering and hitting bumps the force is on a weaker concave shape. 
2. The only time a curve is quieter is when you
are poling as fast as you can, and that is negligible. Normal cruising on the pole does not create a disturbance. I’ve run the same boat with and without radiused transom corners. 
3. A canoe or sailboat moves easier through the water because the shape returns to a point like a plane wing. A flat back boat with the corners rounded off is still a flat back boat which water does not nicely flow around.

if a boat drafts 6” and waterline beam is 60”, you have a 60” hard corner under the boat causing water turbulence and inefficiency. The water flowing around the 6” on the side still hits a flat wall which is 90 degrees to the hull side. The improvement is insignificant.
Same holds true when spinning the boat. You are pushing the entire back half hull side against the water and the front half keel against the water. Plus extra drag for strakes. The small corner of the transom rounded off is not helping you spin.
Additionally the shape runs poorly on plane and in turns at speed. The additions of the break Chris added to his designs helps mitigate this. 
I’m not crapping on anyones design. Just noting that like sponsons, people believe they do something that they don’t and the reasoning is flawed but accepted as truth- probably for 2 reasons: you spent so much time building it or you spent so much money on it that you tell yourself it’s better.
Does it look better? Some do. Like ladies, some skiffs wear those curves better than others.


----------



## TX_Brad (Jun 8, 2018)

Tommy1 said:


> I am not going to waste time posting credentials as they are easily found online.


Gotcha, I'll google Tommy1 and see what comes up


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

Tommy1 said:


> Sponsons are useless and every decent builder has abandoned them for a reason.
> Radiused transoms are equally useless and will be an abandoned trend in a few years.


I can think of a few “decent” builders whom haven’t, but to each their own bud


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

East cape caimen…


----------



## ElLobo (Sep 14, 2020)

Googled Tommy. He’s dead rise boatworks I guess


----------



## Tommy1 (Mar 3, 2016)

When I say abandoned them, I’m taking about anything designed in the last 10 years with sponsons.
Yes I am the designer and owner of Deadrise Custom Boats. I also have 24 years of professional boat building and large scale boat manufacturing management along with being a 4th generation boat builder in mosquito lagoon area.


----------



## copperhead (May 30, 2008)

You certainly build a nice boat but having built a few myself, I disagree about the details. I've built the exact same hull with and without radius style transom and used in conjunction of other hull design details, the radius styles will glide on the pole better and are quieter. In a following wind driven chop, the transom dissipates the energy better, thus easier to control the skiff downwind on the pole and again its quieter. Also at rest, if another boat runs by, you don't have a large flat surface reflecting the wake if you're stern to the wake. Is all this negligible? Perhaps to you and your _opinion, _its not a fact....

Just my opinion....


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

Regarding sponsons, what benefit do they provide besides adding flotation and pushing bow down while running? Legit question.


----------



## ElLobo (Sep 14, 2020)

Str8-Six said:


> Regarding sponsons, what benefit do they provide besides adding flotation and pushing bow down while running? Legit question.


I like that they tuck the engine under the platform better and you don’t hit it poling as easily. Moves the engines weight closer to the center of the boat as well.


----------



## Tommy1 (Mar 3, 2016)

Cool that you have tried with and without. It doesn’t appear that either of us have done anything scientific to prove if it helps or not and what percentage improvement it creates if any. I simply found the differences barely noticeable and drawbacks too great. The only significant improvement I found was it poled backwards easier. 
As for sponsons, they let you call your 16’ boat 18’. 
If they help so much with getting on a plane, what are the 12x12 trim tabs for?
Non sponson boats get up the same with those big tabs. They make poling and spinning harder, they make noise in chop, your items are harder to reach stored inside them. Plus the same hull with transom notched out drafts more. 
Benefits would be aesthetics, garage storage length, and not hitting motor with pole.


----------

